# Rondando el Parque Central de Miraflores



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Palacio Municipal e Iglesia Matríz frente al Parque Central*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, desde el aire el parque se ve pequeño.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*DODI MUCHAS COMBIS*

:lol:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me choca muchisimo ver tanta "niña guerrera"*

No sabes la pena que me dá ver esas combis...en ese aspecto Lima ha retrocedido muchisimo.... una pena.... es mi sentir.. 


Lia_01 said:


> :lol:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Dodi. ¿Tú las tomaste?


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Pedrito.....Pedrito....Pedrito.....*

Si yo estoy en el Paraguay.... y hace mil años no voy al Perú... cómo las voy a tomar ?????????..... las saqué de Internet... yo no tengo cámara... y la última vez que tomé fotos en una cámara convencional fue en el milenio pasado.... :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 


pedro1011 said:


> Buenas fotos, Dodi. ¿Tú las tomaste?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Y piensas volver Dodi?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La mejor foto para mi gusto !!!










Chevere el thread dodi...!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Recordemos....*

que el Parque Central de Miraflores recién adquiere su forma actual (triangular) en 1944,tras la apertura de la Avenida Diagonal (rebautizada como Oscar Raymundo Benavides,tras el fallecimiento en 1945 del ex presidente...nomenclatura que no llega a consolidarse,dada la cercanía a la muy conocida Avenida Benavides,en homenaje al cuñado de Oscar Raymundo,llamado Alfredo Benavides Diez Canseco). Es por éste motivo que dentro del Parque hay un busto del Presidente Mariscal Benavides y otro de Amelio Plasencia de conocida trayectoria en la Iglesia Matríz de la Vírgen Milagrosa. El parque anterior era mucho más pequeño,como podrán apreciar en ésta imagen :


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Simplemente Miraflores, lo máximo.

saludos


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

MIraflores se ve bastante mejorado desde la ultima vez que lo visite en 1989 muuuuuuucho mas limpio y ordenado...lindas fotos del terruno!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Parque Central es el "point" de Miraflores !!!!*

A mi lo que más me llama la atención es el protagonismo del Parque Central...definitivamente supera a la misma Avenida Larco y hasta diría en cierta forma a Larcomar... ir al Parque Central es sentir a Miraflores.. yo durante muchos años,a dicho parque lo tuve en un concepto muy venido a menos y que los domingos era el "parque de las tallarinadas"...lo dejé en 1988 bien pero bien venido a menos... y ahora,2 décadas después,me quedo maravillado del renacimiento del Parque... es como un imán,que si estás por el centro de Miraflores,como sea,quieres aunque sea un ratito,entrar al parque...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Si, yo también recuerdo el parque de Miraflores bien venido a menos en la decada de los 80s, ahora está muchisimo mejor aunque al principio la modificación tuvo que enfrentar bastante resistencia por parte de los vecinos.

saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Como me gusta el parque central de Miraflores, siempre que voy a Lima, paso por ahi, lugar obligado para darse una vueltita, tomarse una copita en el Cafe Haiti, o si no ahora me gusta el Cafe Cafe, tambien. Igual, hay muchos sitios por ahi para tomarse o comer algo rapido. Que recuerdos


----------

